# long term Rom for Razr?



## FrontierProject (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm upgrading my old X to a Razr, the problem is my carrier PagePlus doesn't support the Razr (no 4G) so I'm going to have to flash it. Once it's flashed I can't do a wipe anymore, so obviously no more rom changes etc.

So I need the most complete and stable rom I can find as I'll probably be running it for about a half year or more. I have no idea what's available for the Razr, I'd like a JB rom but have no problem passing em up they'r not stable yet. Really considering MIUI, but I'm kinda worried after a few months the whole "no appdrawer+iPhone'ish all apps on screen" might get on my nerves.

Any suggestions?


----------



## FrontierProject (Mar 6, 2012)

I feel all alone here *shivers*

but srsly, why is the Razr forum dead?


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Rootz generally hasn't been a Motorola stronghold, droidrzr.com is the only one I know of.

-Sent from Marino's Razr Maxx-


----------



## XXDroidZillaXX (Mar 17, 2013)

Are you on the jelly bean update?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

